# New Member Looking For Friends



## bearpawoutfit (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi There,
I am a new member and welcome any friends. Just trying to figure out this forum. Once I get a good feel for it i may be pretty active. Here's a little about me:

Hunting is my life, I outfit hunts in Idaho, Montana, Utah, and Washington. and my favorite hobby is going hunting with my family and friends. I have also hunted throughout the western U.S., New Zealand, Australia, and once to the Northwest Territories in Canada. 

I am a member of NRA, SCI, NWTF, NAHC, HHC, and I stongly support our outdoor heritage. Although bow hunting is probably my favorite method to hunt, I also hunt with rifle, muzzleloader, pistol, and shotgun. I like to trap, I enjoy travel, and I support all hunters and user groups. I feel the biggest mistake hunters make is in not supporting all user groups. "United we stand, divided we will fall."

I have a pretty cool website, but don't think I am supposed to post a link on here. It is called BearpawOutfitters.com if you want to look it up. I take care of it myelf so I have lots of photos and some of our hunting videos posted on it.

I am also on Hunting-Washington.com, Camospace, Facebook, Twitter, and Linked-In, if any of you are on those sites feel free to connect with me there too. You can find me by searching for Bearpaw Outfitters or Dale Denney.

Anyway I'm just looking for some friends on this forum, I look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks, Dale


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bearpawoutfit (Jul 25, 2009)

*thanks for reply*

that's a good looking buck in your avatar....I will have to try and get one on my profile....thanks, keep in touch....Dale


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Dale to AT! I`m from Michigan! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dale. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from Lincoln County, WA. Don't forget to chech out and join the Washington State social group here on AT. :darkbeer:


----------



## bearpawoutfit (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome....:smile:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

I'll be your friend

Sent you a request

p.s. I've always wanted to go to New Zealand:shade:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome west Kentucky Traditional shooter here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bearpawoutfit (Jul 25, 2009)

Been a long time since I was on here, thanks to all for the welcome. Still wintery here, but getting excited for spring to break and turkey season to start.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!!:shade:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

